# nvidia geforce gt 650m vs gtx 660m



## Malcorium (6. März 2013)

Welche der Grafikkarten würdet Ihr nehmen. 
Ich habe zwei Notebooks zur Auswahl  Asus N56VZ-S4066H oder Asus G55VW-S1024H aber die Frage ist Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis von 500€ gut es ist eine SSD mit enthalten und das Kühlsystem ist bei dem G55VW sehr sehr gut. 

Was möchte ich mit dem Notebook machen. Hauptsächlich Simulations spiele wie Sim City und vielleicht Guild Wars2 oder ähnliche Spiele spielen


----------



## phila_delphia (6. März 2013)

Diese Aufstellung sollte Dir weiterhelfen:

http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-660M.71851.0.html

http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-650M.71878.0.html

Grüße

Phila


----------



## Malcorium (6. März 2013)

Super danke für die Info aber lohnt sich der Mehrpreis sowie ich sehe ist die gtx 660m nur 12% schneller als die gt 650m


----------



## hanzy4cheap (6. März 2013)

Also ich hab ne gtx660m und bin zufrieden wenns nur simulationen sind. Hab auch überwiegend diablo 3 SC2 damit gezockt geht wunderbar. Nur wenns richtung shooter geht wirds eng.


----------



## Malcorium (6. März 2013)

Auf welche Auflösung könntest du Diablo 3 spielen und welches Notebook hast du?


----------



## Alex555 (6. März 2013)

Für 1500€ holst du dir bitte etwas ganz anderes.. 
Da bekommst du knapp die 2fache leistung von dem ASUS G55. Das P/L Verhältnis stimmt da einfach überhaupt nicht. 
entweder das: MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X7819 (MD 98257) PCGH-Edition (Medion PCGH Edition Notebook) oder 
falls billiger: MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6823 (MD 98313) 
Vor allem das 2. sollte für dich sehr interessant sein. Du hast DEUTLICH mehr Performance und sparst auch noch knapp 400€ - davon kannst du dann andere hübsche Sachen machen.


----------



## Malcorium (7. März 2013)

Danke für die Antwort also ein Medien Gerät kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Ich hätte noch vorschlagen das Levono 580y abermals weiß ich auch nicht wie es sich mit dem Kühlsystem verhält. Aber ich haben jetzt erstmal das Asus 55gw bestellt


----------



## VWGT (7. März 2013)

ich hatte das Y580 habe damit FarCry 3 auf HD+ Auflösung sprich 1600x900 auf hohen einstellungen gespielt. Diablo 3 lief auf Full HD mit max settings.

Risen 2 lief auch auf hohen Einstellungen bei HD+ wobei das Spiel sehr RAM lastig ist.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (8. März 2013)

lenovo würdest du kaufen aber medion nicht ? ^^ ist ein und die selbe firma (lenovo hat medions pc sparte gekauft) 
du kannst auch bei hawkforce , oder schenker notebooks mal nach sehen.


----------

